# 8mm Pass-Through On Pigeon!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day everyone thought I'd share this with you today. I took a pigeon this morning using 8mm steels and actually had a clean pass-through on the bird. The way the bird was facing I couldn't get a clean head or neck shot so instead took the body shot. I will have you know that I knew it would kill it but I was not expecting a clean pass-through. The shot went through the top of the wing, into the body and back out the other side on a diagonal angle. The bird was long dead before it hit the ground there weren't even any nerves just stone dead. Setup was sheshou .8 20/15 using 8mm steel. The power these bands provide is truly amazing. I am not killing these birds to eat or anything it is purely pest control as they are a nuisance and carry many different diseases where I am. They are feral pigeons not like the clean ones you will find out in the bush. The photo on the left is the entry where it passed through the wing into the body (I spread the wing down so you can see both holes), and the photo on the right is where the ball exited.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Must be some speedy steel, nice shooting!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Must be some speedy steel, nice shooting!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Yeah it is very fast. I have no doubts it will take a rabbit within 25m.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> G'day everyone thought I'd share this with you today. I took a pigeon this morning using 8mm steels and actually had a clean pass-through on the bird. The way the bird was facing I couldn't get a clean head or neck shot so instead took the body shot. I will have you know that I knew it would kill it but I was not expecting a clean pass-through. The shot went through the top of the wing, into the body and back out the other side on a diagonal angle. The bird was long dead before it hit the ground there weren't even any nerves just stone dead. Setup was sheshou .8 20/15 using 8mm steel. The power these bands provide is truly amazing. I am not killing these birds to eat or anything it is purely pest control as they are a nuisance and carry many different diseases where I am. They are feral pigeons not like the clean ones you will find out in the bush. The photo on the left is the entry where it passed through the wing into the body (I spread the wing down so you can see both holes), and the photo on the right is where the ball exited.


Nice shooting 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > G'day everyone thought I'd share this with you today. I took a pigeon this morning using 8mm steels and actually had a clean pass-through on the bird. The way the bird was facing I couldn't get a clean head or neck shot so instead took the body shot. I will have you know that I knew it would kill it but I was not expecting a clean pass-through. The shot went through the top of the wing, into the body and back out the other side on a diagonal angle. The bird was long dead before it hit the ground there weren't even any nerves just stone dead. Setup was sheshou .8 20/15 using 8mm steel. The power these bands provide is truly amazing. I am not killing these birds to eat or anything it is purely pest control as they are a nuisance and carry many different diseases where I am. They are feral pigeons not like the clean ones you will find out in the bush. The photo on the left is the entry where it passed through the wing into the body (I spread the wing down so you can see both holes), and the photo on the right is where the ball exited.
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------

